# Naruto - Shinobi Showdown [Manga Spoilers Within]



## Ryuk (Jun 12, 2008)

Naruto - Shinobi Showdown
*No killing a character without that members permission, No God moding, So only jutsus skills and such that we already have seen in the manga/anime
We will start when we get 10 Rpgers.
This Rpg is about a group of ninja that go on a mission to kill Sasuke after he attacked Konoha leaving countless dead.
2 teams, 
Team Hawk,
and Team Naruto

first, pick a Naruto character that is not dead, and assign him / her to a team.
*No Auto - Hits.


----------



## Kurugari_Shadou (Jun 12, 2008)

Does that mean I can be sasuke?

if not, I'll just be...shino! or neji!

hmmm...first tell me if I can be sasuke

<edit> oh, wait, I read that wrong, looks like I can be


make me sasuke! 

<Edit> wait a minute, what about jiraiya? 

I mean, is this no spoilers or what...?


----------



## murasex (Jun 13, 2008)

Shouldn't this be more in depth?
It's kind of vague.


----------



## Kurugari_Shadou (Jun 13, 2008)

I think it's in the future.

but then...jiraiya is out-make me sasuke then, final.


----------



## Turquoise inactive (Jun 13, 2008)

Please explain more. Can it be characters who weren't originally on Team Hawk, and Team Naruto? Are you going to be rping correctly, that means no auto-hits, no godmodding, etc. ?


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 13, 2008)

I'd like to hear more details about this as well...

Claiming Shikamaru though...


----------



## Ryuk (Jun 13, 2008)

Okay,

SPOlLER ALERT:

This is in the future, as we know Team Hawk( Madara, Sasuke, Kisame, Juugo, Karin, and Suigetsu is going to attack Konoha.
In this RPG they did it successfuly and killed many Konoha Shinobi, no one important though. The main teams 7, 8, 10, Team Gai, the others ( Anko, Aoba, Iruka, Tsunade etc.) Is going after them to avenge konoha. To make this fair Anbu root, Akatsuki and Hawk vs Konoha. Sand Village will come in later. If you are still confused tell me.


----------



## Ryuk (Jun 13, 2008)

Member List:
Team Naruto:
Ryuk - Naruto
Nmaster64 - Shikamaru
Alex - Neji
anabone - Chouji
Darkkyuubi - Rock Lee


Team Sasuke:
Kuru_Shadou - Sasuke


----------



## Ryuk (Jun 13, 2008)

<Reserved>  ...


----------



## Ryuk (Jun 13, 2008)

<Reserved> .......


----------



## Alex (Jun 13, 2008)

I could be an ass and take Itachi saying he lives on in our hearts...

but i guess I'll take Neji or Kakashi. On team Naruto i guess.


----------



## Ryuk (Jun 13, 2008)

Gave you Neji, Alex.


----------



## Turquoise inactive (Jun 13, 2008)

The only thing I wish to know is if you're going to have auto-hits, which I hope not.

Here's an example of something that isn't an auto-hit:

-Flickers behind Kiba at an instant. Chidori embedded into his Katana, firmly grasping it. Making a sharp *attempt* to carve it into Kiba's spine, if successful he would then switch his hand position, pull outwards, and *attempt* to plunge out Kiba's spinal chord.-

An auto-hit would be making any contact with the opponent an automatic like touch, without giving them a chance to dodge. What makes the post I have above not an auto-hit is the word 'attempt', making it possible for the opponent to dodge. Here is a possible way to dodge it

-Took endurance of Sasuke's motion the second it occurred, rapidly spinning frontwards at a great speed, this was timed thoughtfully, and was a success to dodging the katana's wrath. Facing Sasuke, he would then withdraw his claws in a comfortable position, talons sharpened to their full potential, as a quick dive towards sasuke, he would *attempt* to drill his claws into Sasuke's upper torso-

Etc. I think you get the idea.

So are you allowing auto-hitting, meaning the attacks cannot be dodged? x_o''


----------



## Ryuk (Jun 13, 2008)

No Auto - Hits         .


----------



## Kurugari_Shadou (Jun 13, 2008)

well I guess we should just keep this active till the whole team(s) come in.

*Faces Naruto and Uses Amaterasu so he can get his ass moving*


----------



## Ryuk (Jun 14, 2008)

*Kage Bushin, Throws Shurikens and a Kunai with a paper bomb attached.*


----------



## murasex (Jun 14, 2008)

*Off-topic: You guys should turn off your sigs but make the RP run smoother and for the one sentence posts to be seen and less cluttered.*

Just a suggestion.


----------



## Ryuk (Jun 15, 2008)

Okay Mura            .


----------



## Kurugari_Shadou (Jun 15, 2008)

i'll do it. Is there anyone in here that hasn't chosen a character yet?


----------



## Ryuk (Jun 16, 2008)

No, I don't think so.


----------



## Kurugari_Shadou (Jun 16, 2008)

ok.  there, it's off


----------



## Ryuk (Jun 17, 2008)

Good                    .


----------



## Kurugari_Shadou (Jun 19, 2008)

damnit, we need to get this going 

susano'os everyone here 

traps everyone leaving with Tsukyomi 

Uses Amaterasu on everybody who left


----------



## stitches (Jun 20, 2008)

can we be akatsuki?


----------



## stitches (Jun 20, 2008)

rarwr im a lion


----------



## anabone (Jun 25, 2008)

I should join to just to increase the number. But, mmh, which character... I'll should pick someone from Team Kakashi.. oh, it says "team naruto". That probably means, it could be anyone from Konoha. Mmh, I'll take Choiji! Sign me up as the evil Choiji of team Naruto!


----------



## Ryuk (Jun 30, 2008)

anabone said:


> I should join to just to increase the number. But, mmh, which character... I'll should pick someone from Team Kakashi.. oh, it says "team naruto". That probably means, it could be anyone from Konoha. Mmh, I'll take Choiji! Sign me up as the evil Choiji of team Naruto!



Okay                            .


----------



## anabone (Jul 1, 2008)

Perhaps we could start already? Perhaps not anything leading to a battle  until the opposite team got a few more people. But I think if we keep this thread alive, it would have a bigger chance of recruiting people itself?


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 1, 2008)

hey just in my own opinion, this RP dsnt hav that much of a backbone :/ it dsnt seem 2 hav enogh info on it >.<


----------



## anabone (Jul 2, 2008)

"This Rpg is about a group of ninja that go on a mission to kill Sasuke after he attacked Konoha leaving countless dead." 
WHat more do you need?


----------



## supasploo (Jul 2, 2008)

Snape kills Dumbledore!!! 

Wait, no spoilers


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 6, 2008)

supasploo said:


> Snape kills Dumbledore!!!
> 
> Wait, no spoilers



Kindly GTFO.

Well, we need Juugo, Suigetsu, Karin and we can start.


----------



## anabone (Jul 16, 2008)

Choiji was eating snacks: *Mums, mums, mums*
"Hello, everybody else!"


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 19, 2008)

Naruto calls Chouji a Fatty...


----------



## anabone (Aug 7, 2008)

Chouji gets upset.
"I was gonna offer you some, Naruto-kun, but now you will be without!" Chouji turns his back to Naruto.


----------



## DarkKyuubi (Aug 7, 2008)

HMMM Lee or Suigetsu.....NUUU MOST DIFFICULT CHOICE IN MY LIFE NUUUUUUU

ILL go with Lee no Suigetsu no lee no suigetsu ARGH ummm ill decide hold on, ill go with LEE yes Rock LEE WOO


----------



## anabone (Aug 13, 2008)

"Hey, Lee-kun, you want some?" Chouji offers some cheese snacks to Lee.


----------



## DarkKyuubi (Aug 13, 2008)

"No thanks Chouji-kun, I need to do some training, one thousand push ups," Lee shouts with his fist up and his eyes on fire. Lee immediately gets on the ground and starts doing push ups.


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 13, 2008)

Shikamaru:


----------



## anabone (Aug 16, 2008)

Chouji gets sleepy by watching Lee do all those pushups. He need to escape it. He turns around and watches the sun.
"For me, only one thing can get me in form." Chouji continues eating his snacks.


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 18, 2008)

Updated member list, currently we need more team Sasuke.

Naruto: *Takes Chouji's snacks*


----------



## anabone (Aug 18, 2008)

Chouji:
"Hey, Naruto-kun! I was eating those...." Chouji becomes sad.


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 18, 2008)

*Kagemane no Jutsu's Naruto and forces him to give Chouji's snacks back.*


----------



## anabone (Aug 23, 2008)

Chouji:
"Thanks! Shikamaru. So, whats your plan?" Chouji continues eating.


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 23, 2008)

Naruto: *runs away*


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 23, 2008)

My plan is to watch the clouds until more people arrive.


----------



## anabone (Oct 5, 2008)

Chouji:
"Haha, thats great Shikamaru! I'll join too!" Chouji gets beside Shikamaru and accompanies the cloud staring.


----------



## NeoQueenSakura (Oct 9, 2008)

Can I join ? I want to  be Sakura or Tsunade or is it to late?


----------



## anabone (Oct 14, 2008)

list said:
			
		

> Member List:
> Team Naruto:
> Ryuk - Naruto
> Nmaster64 - Shikamaru
> ...


obviously, you can.

Chouji:
"I wonder how long we will be gone? Just to know how many bags of snacks to take along. Hm!"


----------

